# EZ Track Wye questions.



## Jeremy5150 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello fellow model train fans. Can someone please show me a diagram or tell me the tracks needed to build a wye on my EZ Track layout. I have a a basic loop track setup and I want to build a wye that splits off in the center of my loop track and connects to the other side of my loop with only one turnout switch on the other side. What I'm not sure of is if I can build the wye turnout with standard turnouts or do I need a #5 or 6 turnout with a more gradual turnout ratio. Please help any info or diagram greatly appreciated. I would like to use the standards with track turnouts for my wye if possible thanks. Jeremy5150


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

That's why I don't like EZ track. Easy-peasy with flex track.

I'm not sure if they have exact fitting pieces (curves and turnouts) to make a good wye out of EZ track (I could be wrong though.)


----------



## njv1805 (Jan 6, 2014)

Do you have a diagram of what you're trying to do? I'm trying to figure out why you would have a wye instead of just a turnout on either side. Are you just trying to create an inside loop off your mainline? Are you planning on running on the inside at higher speeds?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

The wye allows you to turn engines around.


----------



## njv1805 (Jan 6, 2014)

But that's what I mean. A wye would just give you a tighter curve if all you're doing is using it to connect your mainline. It sounds like he just wants to create a smaller inside "loop" and not split a line. So why the wye? Hence, Jeremy5150, can you "diagram" what you want so someone can show you what you need?


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Why not a wye?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Jeremy

I think all of us are a bit uncertain about your question.

Best I can make of it is that you have an oval track.

You want to install a turnout on the Right side of the
Oval and connect it to the Left side so that you can
turn around your train, but using only 2 turnouts. 
Basically what you have is an oval with a diagonal
track across it. Yes, simple# 4 or # 6 turnouts can 
do that but I don't know the
EZ track sections that would make it work geometrically.

You realize that the above is a REVERSE LOOP and if you run
DCC requires a Reverse loop controller and an isolated
section. If DC it would
require complex wiring and switches. An actual wye
would have the same electrical requirements as a reverse loop. 

Straighten us out?

Don


----------



## Jeremy5150 (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes Don R you have it almost right as far as what I want to do with my layout. On the right side of my loop track I want to install the 2 way turnouts/legs of the wye and have the 2 legs join together with a third switch just like a real wye then have it curve just one way on the left side and join the left side of my loop with one switch. Hope this helps I don't know hoe to put an exact diagram of my layout on here. But this should explain exactly what I want to do. Please let me know your thoughts opinions everyone welcome. Thanks Everyone for answering my post. Sincerely Jeremy 5150


----------



## Jeremy5150 (Jan 12, 2014)

I plan on installing this wye right in the center of my loop track on the left side. So it will be a straight mainline with a 2 way wye branching off it and then joining together into one straight track then a curve back into the left side of my loop track.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Like this? You'll need some flex track to make it work.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I think make the bottom split a wye and you've got it.

Bachmann does make a #5 Wye switch.


----------



## Jeremy5150 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ok Thanks Hutch. There will be another switch next to the the right side wye turnout though to form a wye in the right side of the loop layout. The wye will require 4 switches 2 that turn off the mainline in both directions and one that joins the the single straight track from the wye together and then another switch that joins the wye to the other side of the track loop.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm still a little confoosed.

Hutch

I see the Y turnouts in your layout pic...but he says he
wants a real wye...to me that looks like this: 

______________
. \ /
. \/
. I
. I

But I'm lost from there.

Jeremy

Any hope of drawing your layout on paper then scan it and
send the scan? Or maybe you could do it with keyboard
characters as I did above. (I don't have the fawncee computer stuff
that Hutch does).

Don


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm just going to follow this thread and see what you come up with.:laugh:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

___________
\ 
\
|
/ \
/ \ 
------------

edit: crap that didn't work.











That worked....is this what you're talking about?


----------



## njv1805 (Jan 6, 2014)

Get SCRAM. It's not the most powerful software but it's free and gets the job done.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremy5150 (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes SSTLAURE That is exactly what I'm trying to do. I just need to know now if I can make that wye in the above layout with the standard EZ Track switch tracks or do I need special #5 or 6 turnourts? And I need to know what other EZ track curves and straights I need to make it fit. Thanks Everyone for your help on this. If someone could post a diagram of the ez track I need it would be awesome. Thanks again everyone. Sincerely Jeremy5150


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

This is as close as I could get it.


----------



## Jeremy5150 (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## njv1805 (Jan 6, 2014)

heh.....now wire it :-D


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh so that it. Exactly like you were trying to say, I just didn't
understand. 

You will need to put insulated joiners or gap in the rails of
the diverting rails of all three of those turnouts and power
the isolated section with a reverse controller.

Don


----------



## Jeremy5150 (Jan 12, 2014)

DON R. This is realy startin to sound like a pain. I didn't realize I needed to wire it that way as I am new to building these layouts. I am thinkin I may have to stick with a simpler layout and save the wye for later when I can purchase the extra stuff to do this wiring. Thanks again to Everyone for the info on this.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Where in MI are you located Jeremy?

All a wye requires is an auto-reverser (about $50) for DCC, or a particular kind of switch to reverse the polarity if you're running DC. It's not really that hard to wire.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes as SSLaure says, it's a simple wiring chore.

You simply put in the insulators where i indicated,
then run a drop down from the track you just
isolated. It is powered by the reverse controller.

If you do not want to get a reverse controller you
will have to eliminate the connection to the top
or bottom track so you won't have a short circuit.
I know that'll mess up your planning but you
can't invalidate the laws of electricity.

If you keep watch on Ebay, here in our For Sale forum,
and on Craigslist you can likely pick up a
used reverse controller at a bargain price. Hooking one up is another
simple chore. (and we're ready to help) The
controller actually does all the complicared things
when your are running your trains.

In the future, as you are planning your layout, always remember,
if a train can go around and then arrive back on the track
it just left, you have a reverse loop that must be treated
as we have said.

To understand the electrical side of it. Consider each of the
two track rails as a wires...say a red and a blue. If they
touch you have a short circuit. On your drawing lets make
the top rail of your inner loop RED, the other rail BLUE. Follow
the RED rail thru your Wye and around the loop and note
that when it gets back to the bottom turnout...you have
RED connecting into BLUE...a dead short circuit.

Now that you are now versed in electrical engineering you
can go get a top paying job at GE. 

Don


----------



## Jeremy5150 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ok the only thing is The STANDARD TURNOUTS have a longer curve section that the straight portion of the turnout is. And number 5 and 6 turnourts are built so the so that the straight section of the turnout is just as long as the curved portion of the turnout. So it looks like it would be easier to build the wye with #5 or #6 turnouts on the mainline and then the #5 wye track to connect the 2 directions of the wye into its tail single track. Does this sound like it would work best to you guys? I'm not sure if I will need any odd sized track sections like 2 and a half sections etc etc. Any info greatly appreciated. Thanks again for the info and diagrams already given guts. They were helpful in guesstimating the exact EZ track needed but still not 100% sure? I wish they made more EZ track diagrams to show exact track needed.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Jeremy

I can do the easy stuff like reverse loops.

But when it comes to Bachmann EZ track sections,
that's rocket science to me. 

I only use flex track so I can cut it or bend it
to what I want, not what EZ's designers give me.

You might have to get a piece of regular track and
cut it to fit the non standard space in your layout.
It can be done.

Don


----------



## Jeremy5150 (Jan 12, 2014)

DON R, You may be right. Thanks man.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Bachmann makes a wye in the EZ track to get you started:

http://www2.gpmd.com/imagel/b/lbacu4434.jpg

I played with the idea myself when I first started building
my layout.

-J.


----------



## Jeremy5150 (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for the reply and info Mr. Bucholz. I was planning on purchasing that grey Wye switch. Is that a #5 you have pictured there? Also will I need the #5 turnouts to work with this Wye Switch as I am planning to build a 3 point Wye.


----------



## Phillaz (Jan 20, 2014)

Don't know where to post so I'll put it here. I have older atlas sw that the motor has lost the screws for the control button. It looks like a nut and screw will go in ok but don't thine power will get to motor. Is there in side wiring? Not sure how to ask question. Thanks


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, this probably belongs in Technical forum.

But, are you asking about the screw terminals on the
Atlas turnout motors? There are 3, one each for Red, Black and
Green wires to control buttons. You should be able
to take one of the screws to a good hardware store
to find a replacement.

Don


----------



## Phillaz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Don, yes thoes screws go into the switch into a brass tube like holder that makes contack for the motor. Mine are missing and I see no way for power to flow


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Take the switch machine to a hardware store and replace
the missing bolts. They should be able to match the
diam. and threads. Brass replacement would be nice,
but any metal will suffice.

When you say brass 'tube like holder' you are talking
about the three brass terminals where the screws
are missing. They are the only brass on an Atlas
switch motor.

If you can't replace them you could carefully solder your
wires onto the brass terminals. I say carefully, since
that plastic easily melts.

Don


----------

